# Remote helicopter over rv's in Paris



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

ruh-roh.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Are you sure it wasn't a drone flown by your competition? I would think a load of 3" Hevi-shot 6's would take care of the problem......... No such thing as overkill when taking out the enemy!


----------



## soonerboy (Sep 6, 2004)

Probably one of those PETA drones.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

This isn't going to end up good....

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tagmaster10 (Jan 26, 2011)

Kstigall said:


> Are you sure it wasn't a drone flown by your competition? I would think a load of 3" Hevi-shot 6's would take care of the problem......... No such thing as overkill when taking out the enemy!


Are you sure it wasn't a drone owned by the U.S. Gov.? Any video of the crash or a recovered black box?


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I recommend Flu Flu arrows when shooting at flying targets. lain:


----------



## Bowtech11 (Mar 21, 2006)

I am assuming guys that La. Basscat is serious and that this thread was started for information, if you do not have anything concerning this then please act like freakin adults and stay the H**l off of this thread


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Bowtech11 said:


> I am assuming guys that La. Basscat is serious and that this thread was started for information, if you do not have anything concerning this then please act like freakin adults and stay the H**l off of this thread


Nice........ 
I guess we could just type TTT to get it back to the top instead of commenting. Would that be OK? ........not that it matters.


----------



## Bowtech11 (Mar 21, 2006)

Kstigall said:


> Nice........
> I guess we could just type TTT to get it back to the top instead of commenting. Would that be OK? ........not that it matters.


Well you know maybe the BS you spread entertains you but leaves me just a tad bit saying why? but then to you I wil say I guess i don't give a s**t


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Bowtech11 said:


> Well you know maybe the BS you spread entertains you but leaves me just a tad bit saying why? but then to you I wil say I guess i don't give a s**t


Lighten up!! By commenting it puts the thread back at the top for more people to see and draws interest so that people remember the OP's post. I expect the OP understands this or maybe he does now. No need to get all cranked up over this...............


----------



## gunnertrip50 (May 11, 2010)

Bowtech11 said:


> I am assuming guys that La. Basscat is serious and that this thread was started for information, if you do not have anything concerning this then please act like freakin adults and stay the H**l off of this thread


So the crash must of cost some damage! And all things concerned he must be asking for a confessesion. I'm going to guess that's not going to happen. And bowlech11 nice way of of acting like a adult. Cussing makes you cool and grown up I guess. ***** ****************************. LOL


----------



## buckbuster31 (Dec 3, 2009)

What exactly happened?? Lol


----------



## la.basscat (Jan 16, 2006)

May not get a confession but several people saw it go down. I was several spots away from my camper when it went down. It appeared to be past where my camper was parked. I never thought anymore about it until the next morning when I saw unidentifiable pieces of plastic on the ground outside my camper door. I still didn't put it together until on my way home while fueling I saw the gash in the fiberglass on the side and was directly above where I saw the unidentified pieces. It was then that I figured out the location of the crash. Only a very small portion of the wreckage was there. Someone recovered the rest of the helicopter before I returned to my camper later that evening. Perhaps someone knows or saw the activity. A hundred or so people were all outside there campers, cooking and socializing at that time. Its mainly just a battle wound, I'm more curious than anything.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Hopefully they didn't realize it damaged your property.


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

Hope you get some info


----------



## DanielMatthews (May 12, 2011)

Hey do you mind getting those pieces back to me? Those helicopters are expensive and I don't want to have to go get a new one!


----------



## jjarcher (Sep 19, 2012)

They were flying it around across the road in that park. I heard it for a while..I was camped bout 3 spots down from you...there were 2 or 3 ofem flying over there. Hope this helps Doug...


----------



## bowsrd (Jan 15, 2012)

I was walking back from the practice range with my kids when it happened. Don't know where it came from, but all 3 of us watched it go down. I'm glad it didn't hit someone. It went down hard.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

i was thinking you were talking about one of those electric toys, but i guess it was one of those r/c gas engine types, eh? pretty irresponsible in any case...good thing it didn't hit a youngster...or somebody wearing one of those mathews shirts. :shade:


----------



## bghunter777 (Jun 24, 2003)

Bowtech11 said:


> Well you know maybe the BS you spread entertains you but leaves me just a tad bit saying why? but then to you I wil say I guess i don't give a s**t



What the **** is your problem? some people need to take a deep breath count to 10 backward and relax. I bet your alot of fun to spend time with


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

.....snickering at the irony


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

tmorelli said:


> .....snickering at the irony


i'm a little slow this a.m.....i'm not seeing irony anywhere...helo hitting camper? please send help...


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

No, not the OP..... the post above mine. 



carlosii said:


> i'm a little slow this a.m.....i'm not seeing irony anywhere...helo hitting camper? please send help...


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

Some one has to know who the pilot was they need to get the info to the OP so the person responsible can be held accountable


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Yeah, flying one of those in a populated area seems to me to be really dangerous and irresponsible.


----------



## bghunter777 (Jun 24, 2003)

tmorelli said:


> No, not the OP..... the post above mine.



Still not seeing your point champ! either a gross mis interpretation on your part or you have a flawed definition of irony.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

bghunter777 said:


> Still not seeing your point champ! either a gross mis interpretation on your part or you have a flawed definition of irony.


Didn't figure you would, champ.

:aero:


----------



## bghunter777 (Jun 24, 2003)

tmorelli said:


> Didn't figure you would, champ.
> 
> :aero:


your not a smart guy!


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

bghunter777 said:


> your not a smart guy!


You've got me figured out.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

QUOTE=sagecreek;1067133126]Yeah, flying one of those in a populated area seems to me to be really dangerous and irresponsible.[/QUOTE]

They were flying those from across the street in the park.....and that is no where near populated area..... 

This is for bghunter.....And, I also am going to buck up for a friend..... TMORELLI is a pretty smart guy there bghunter.....maybe if you took the time to learn to read and see the hijinx and in his posts... I would have to also so, that him along with kstigal are very thought worthy in helping those with deep knowledge and thought process with the sport of archery.

Maybe you, along with few others that want to play the bickering banter game need to get a life yourselves.


----------



## tagmaster10 (Jan 26, 2011)

I still think it was a drone!!


----------



## Armed_AL (Jun 8, 2012)

It was a P.E.F.A drone...People for the ethical treatment of foam animals


----------



## bghunter777 (Jun 24, 2003)

tmorelli said:


> You've got me figured out.


I apologize for any comments I made that may have been offensive toward you. I believe it was just a misunderstood intention which is often easily done in txt. I'm sure you are an intelligent person.


----------



## tagmaster10 (Jan 26, 2011)

bghunter777 said:


> I apologize for any comments I made that may have been offensive toward you. I believe it was just a misunderstood intention which is often easily done in txt. I'm sure you are an intelligent person.


Aw shucks..... I thought I was the only one who rattled TM's chain with personal attacks. Don't let him off that easy. He lives for a little drama.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

bghunter777 said:


> I apologize for any comments I made that may have been offensive toward you. I believe it was just a misunderstood intention which is often easily done in txt. I'm sure you are an intelligent person.


No apology needed. It'll take more than questioning my intelligience to get me riled up!

:darkbeer:


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

tagmaster10 said:


> Aw shucks..... I thought I was the only one who rattled TM's chain with personal attacks. Don't let him off that easy. He lives for a little drama.


You on the other hand.... always stirring things up and bashing me. I'm tired of it. Post reported. Stalker.


:ban:


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

*There is no place for bashing on here!!!! Send the Axe men!!!!!*


----------



## BTShooter (Jan 27, 2008)

> They were flying those from across the street in the park.....and that is no where near populated area.....



Just trying to think of the physics involved here: if they were flying it in an unpopulated area, how did it crash into someone's RV?


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

BTShooter said:


> Just trying to think of the physics involved here: if they were flying it in an unpopulated area, how did it crash into someone's RV?


It was definitely populated at the time. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------

